

Nationalized Groupthink - Judson
http://judstephenson.com/2010/02/15/groupthink/

======
Judson
Just a realization I had today, that the mass majority of people subscribe to
one of two ideologies, each of which tells you the other people are inherently
bad. This is my attempt at rationalizing some reasons to _why_ that is.

~~~
yannis
There is one more danger of groupthink and that is, it inevitably leads to an
'us' vs 'them' situation.

Irving Janis (who coined the term) proposed groupthink as a small group
dynamic. Yet the collective shifts in perceptions towards target groups and
group goals that occurred in Germany, Rwanda or Cambodia are clear examples of
groupthink at a national level. The groupthink spreads, becoming a national
dogma with an unchallenged _world view_ or view that defines reality.

Human brains have a lot of bugs!

